
Ask HN: (O/S) DevOps Tool to Identify Wasteful Cloud Spending - flarion
Hello, I am looking for a software tool that basically helps you lowering your cloud bill finding holes in the set-up or architecture.<p>I found Hana Insight (Azure) and Cloudability (AWS) with seems like the right tool but not Open Source and both have a lot of Enterprise features.<p>Does somebody know either an O&#x2F;S tool or something that can support Azure &amp; AWS?<p>It would be nice but doesn&#x27;t have to be O&#x2F;S rather have something that works :) Just curious if there are tools DevOps are using I am not aware of.
======
sumodirjo
Have you looked at AWS trusted advisor? You can get advise from cost,
performance, etc.

~~~
flarion
No, I will look at it, thanks!

------
soroso
CloudHealth?

~~~
flarion
Thanks, never heard of it!

